# oyster,and chickens



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Anybody in northern part of the state finding any oyster or chickens yet


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Oysters are out in northern Indiana...heard chantrells are being found....no chickens yet... Least not around here.


----------

